

Three Americans won Nobel prize for medicine for telomerase discoveries - yu
http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSTRE59418E20091006

======
raganwald
Given the steady barrage of stories about the difficulties some (just some!)
Americans have with evolution, it is heartening to see some positive news
about the contribution America makes to Biology.

------
mahmud
Elizabeth Blackburn is Aussie. I am USian here in Australia and you had to see
how glowing people were looking at her face on the paper at the stands today.

